

Sponsor.io: the Sponsorship Funding Marketplace (seeks co-founder) - acoyfellow
http://www.founder2be.com/ideas/sponsorio-the-sponsorship-funding-marketplace

======
livestyle
Going to be tough with fiverr in the marketplace already.

~~~
acoyfellow
Thank you for your input. I think your right, it's a crowded space for sure.

I love fiverr and I still see a lot of things they could do differently. It's
visually pretty raw and it's too out of control. I'm looking for something
that's more human moderated and smaller, more "wealthy" projects. I've got a
few people ready to use the product who wouldn't use fiverr, because it
diminishes their image too much.

I see an opening for the higher-up tier of community. I really think there is
something to be said for a heavy inspiration on the curated list of Sponsors
(like the Svbtle blogs).

~~~
livestyle
Def postion and segment yourself..I found this post extremely helpfull in
regards to this subject <http://affiliatebully.com/page-5/>

~~~
acoyfellow
Awesome read, thank you. I do intend on doing just that.

Like I said in the post on founder2be, I am looking for someone to help bring
this MVP across the finish line. It's just an MVP, and the way this is
constructed I can easily just change wording and start to target any specific
niche/segment I decide to go down.

That is in the future. I'm trying to bring it to life first, as a living
breathing prototype, and I need help. I've already gotten a couple of
interested people who seem to bring way more experience to the table than I
expected.

~~~
livestyle
The more I think about it..the model is similar to clarity.fm at least from a
big picture view.

I would really hone in on the custdev in your stage.

